# live rock in dark



## scotty703 (Aug 22, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody could help me? I'm just starting a 55 Gal. saltwater tank and was looking to buy live rock. I got in contact with a guy on Ebay that is willing to sell me Mashall Is live rock for real cheap, but he said that it has been in a tanh with no lights and a lot of the coriline has went away. He said if I put it in my tank, for 45 days, the coroline will show back up. Is this true? Any advice you would give to me?

Thank You


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes.

In fact if he had it out in the sun for 100 days, lying in in his back yard, the coraline will reappear when placed in your tank.

The real questions are how long has it been in that tub without light, how much current is in the tub and were water changes done? If it's been in there for weeks it is possible that most of the beneficial life is gone and the rock poluuted. Not necessarily a bad thing as if you clean the rock and place it in the tank with some fresh "seeder" rock it will again be covered in critters.


----------

